# looking for



## martin63092 (Jun 14, 2008)

Hey im looking to buy a new 12 gauge 30" or more of barrel 3-1/2 and semi auto... ive looked every where i can only find 28" for 3-1/2... can anyone help me?!
:beer:


----------



## martin63092 (Jun 14, 2008)

ohh ya sry i forgot.. would also love it to be camo


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

Why do you think you need a 30 inch barrel? 28 is more than enough on a shotgun.


----------



## martin63092 (Jun 14, 2008)

i dont know my dad has a 36 inch barrel and I LOVE IT!


----------

